# NOTICE!



## rake60 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Working with molten metals is inherently dangerous.
The legal people say we must post this again:*

*Disclaimer
The information contained on this forum is believed to be accurate. 
However, this information is subject to change without notice. 
The owner nor its staff members of this site assumes any responsibility 
for any inaccuracies or incorrect information encountered on this site. 
The owner nor its staff members of this forum will in no way be held 
liable for any direct, indirect, special, incidental, consequential damages 
or losses incurred due to any defect or omission to be found in the 
materials contained on this forum, even if advised of the possibility of 
such damages or existing defects. Use of the information provided herein 
is to be considered strictly voluntary on the part of the user and the user 
assumes all responsibilities for any and all possible consequences arising 
from such use.
*


----------

